# exotic mammals help



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

Right ive been researching my exotic animals, know what i like but also what i can look after to high standard (skunk and kinkajous out unfortunately as i want them in the house but have a dog) Im after something bigger than a rat but not as big as a cat that can be housed in a hutch happily obviously size matters and large hutch is possible but likes human interaction, also would like to be able to travel around with on a lead or carrying about something like that. GF wont let me have a ferret.

Any ideas


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Gambian pouched rat? very personable litte things.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

my skunks live in the house roaming free an i have dogs :lol2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

GPRs are no good for a hutch, they will chew out in seconds and the space needs to be bigger for them, plus they do not like to be restrained cannot be taken out in the public on a lead as I do not know a single Gambian that cannot escape from a harness if they really wanted to, 

does it have to be a hutch as I cannot really think of anything that would be happy in just a hutch they would need a run as well or a wire cage etc


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

loulou said:


> GPRs are no good for a hutch, they will chew out in seconds and the space needs to be bigger for them, plus they do not like to be restrained cannot be taken out in the public on a lead as I do not know a single Gambian that cannot escape from a harness if they really wanted to,
> 
> does it have to be a hutch as I cannot really think of anything that would be happy in just a hutch they would need a run as well or a wire cage etc


yea i wanted a run for anything in a hutch anyway


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> my skunks live in the house roaming free an i have dogs :lol2:


 yea ive seen people doing it but its not my house i just have a room


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Is your room big ? what size of cage/hutch would you be able to fit in ?


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Is your room big ? what size of cage/hutch would you be able to fit in ?


Not big enough and the dogs in there. Skunks are out of range il just have to admit it. Now APH how big do they get?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rox said:


> Not big enough and the dogs in there. Skunks are out of range il just have to admit it. Now APH how big do they get?


 
APHs dont get as big as wild hedgehogs, ive seen normal rats bigger than some APHS :lol2: need around a 3-4ft enclosure, though as with everything the bigger the better


----------



## philfrog (Feb 20, 2009)

Mason said:


> Gambian pouched rat? very personable litte things.


Nice tip. I looked them up and they seem like an interesting choice :no1:


----------



## 4lph4d0g (Feb 24, 2009)

Ferrets???


----------

